# hornet attack



## murphy4trees (Sep 4, 2002)

I took the top out of a 100’+ dry Tulip on Friday. I noticed a hornet’s nest in an adjacent Tulip.. about 70’ up. I was careful when knocking out the top to steer limbs away from the nest.. I didn’t want to get ‘em stirred up.. felt bad enough that I took out a similar nest from my neighbors Jap Holly, a couple weeks back.
Went back Tuesday to take down the spar… everything off a block.. As I was setting up for the first cut, just about level with the nest.. some 30-45’ away… they started coming. Buzzing my helmet and torso, first three or four .. then 10-15 at a time.. they came in waves.. each one worse than the one before… at first I thought they might be attracted to my helmet.. hi-vis yellow/green.. but soon realized they were p_ssed and taking it out on me… looked as though the nest had some damage.. there was 50+ of ‘em buzzing around there. And we just had a day and a half of rain.. 
I tried to scare em off with a warrior yell.. At first it worked .. but they got familiar with it pretty quick.. While I was contemplating bombing the top 20’ into the back yard… not a good idea.. one of the guys found a can of repellant in the garage and sent it up… that worked and in the mean time, I only got stung once.. when I was swatting at them..
I hear you Fla. Guys talking about rats.. snakes.. scorpions… etc… So I guess we’re lucky up here in general.. And I felt soooooooo helpless up there… nothing to do, no way to defend… maybe it was the karma ????
God Bless All,
Daniel


----------



## treeclimber165 (Sep 4, 2002)

I do believe that my friction hitch would be melted from me careening down to the ground at 40-50 MPH. I get bitten all the time from ants and other pests, but something about winged insects attacking me freaks me out. You are a brave man to stay up there and pull up a can of spray while hornets were buzzing around you. I would have had to call it a day and come back at dusk to kill them before attempting to finish the job. 

:Monkey:


----------



## Tim Gardner (Sep 4, 2002)

I think they are attracted to and get mad at vibration and the exhaled breath of mammals (humans). Not sure about that. I think I seen something about it on TV. Glad to hear you are o.k. and didn't have an accident.


----------



## herschel (Sep 4, 2002)

It's still better than a desk job, don't you think?


----------



## Reed (Sep 4, 2002)

One reason it's so important to have some Benadryl in the tool box. Paper wasps in a palm nailed me and my spikes wouldn't let me down as fast as my mind wanted to. When I hit the dirt everyone ran! 

Even if your not too allergic to stings it's possible for any of us to get nailed by dozens or even hundreds of 'em. If that happens, we're cool to come down slowly and cautiously (dosn't make any difference at that point anyway) and get four pills or an injection pronto. Head, neck and vascular stings could lead to anaphylactic shock and that sucks big time - even if we're not reactive to stings.

By the way, since we've been well within the killer bee zone for the past six years, anyone know their northern reaches now? They are a force to be reaconed with for tree people, expecially climbers.


----------



## The Big Hurt (Sep 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oakwilt _
> *By the way, since we've been well within the killer bee zone for the past six years, anyone know their northern reaches now? They are a force to be reaconed with for tree people, expecially climbers. *



Thats funny you ask that because I just saw a special on African Killer Bees today on the discovery channel. They showed how the bees spread from Africa to South America and up through Mexico on to Texas, Arizona, Nevada, and the southern tip of California. As far as the map showed they dont exist any futher north than central TX. Their ascent up into the continental U.S. which was rapidly moving north took a sharp turn westward.


----------



## Stumper (Sep 5, 2002)

Murph, Glad you were able to keep your cool. Like 165 , I tend to flee the winged warriors. Actually I can usually work around them without getting stung-but not always. several years ago I reached right up into a yellw jacket nest. One zoomed out and stung me right on the bridge of the nose. I'm not extrmely allergic but that one made me pretty miserable-eyes swelling mucous pouring. I weally wub dis job.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Sep 5, 2002)

My buddy picked up a dry brushpile the otherday and a swarm came out after him. as he was running he counted seven hits before he lost count. He's not alergic, thank God. I know guys that have to keep atropine in the truck in case they get stung.


----------



## sawyer (Sep 5, 2002)

I hope he has an epi pen. Atropine wont do him much good VS. an allergic reation.


----------



## FBerkel (Sep 5, 2002)

Years ago I had to cut one piece right next to a hornets nest. So I tied in with just a strap, ran a line down at a low angle to the base of another tree, and clipped into it with a biner. When they attacked, I unstrapped and slid down. I think this maneuver is called a Marine Slide for Life, and it worked.

More recently, we were skidding large cottonwood logs at a land clearing, and one of them had a huge honeycomb in a hollow.
We picked a very cold winter day to move it, and I let out about 100 feet of cable before pulling it. It was unbelievable to watch them come out in droves, following the cable, and then drop at once about half way.


----------



## jsirbasku (Sep 6, 2002)

bout 2 months ago, I had to prune a med. sized sugar Maple. Beginning in the top I had no problems, when getting into the lower crown I all the sudden was attacked by several white faced hornets.After feeling the stings of 2-3 of them i decided to bail. I jumped out of the canopy and hit my hitch hard and fast(im sure some melting must have occured). I got to the ground and made a dash for the other end of the property. Deciding to take a break and tally up the damages,I had actually been stung 6-7 times, mostly in the face, neck and shoulder areas. within 3-5 minutes i began to feel really ????ty. Itchy everywhere, difficulty breathing, my eyes turned yellow and face and neck turned a deep red. I could hear my heartbeat in my ears pounding like a huge drum.
I looked to my wife and told her we needed to get to a hospital. The nearest ER was fairly close and we would be able to make the drive much faster than waiting for and emt, so make the drive we did. We got there within 5 minutes and the nurses immiediatly tapped me with benedryl, and some adreniline(i think)- anyway, I spent about an hour or so there then went home. From the drugs i felt as bad as when i got stung(like a yukky caffeine buzz). The next day i filled my prescrption for 2 epipens, 1 is always in my pickup truck and the other is with my climbing gear so i have it available always.
What is scary about this is, because this tree i was working in was not very big and very densly foliated with lots of scaffolding branches, i had contemplated using only a lanyard in the tree withou a climbing rope. Had I actually done this, i might have been stung 20 or 30 times. 

FYI- to those who will mention, i did inspect the tree before climbing and did not see the hive or nest which i must have disturbed.nor was i able to locate it after the fact. i will be returning this winter to finish the tree.Hope my rope is still there when i get back-just kiddin


----------



## Reed (Sep 6, 2002)

Jeez Jasirb, sounds like you were at death's door. Lots of people I know who know they're not allergic to stings have shown symptoms like yours - I think rather than like bee stings, hornet and wasp stings don't lead to immunity, it leads to higher susceptability each time you get stung. 

Benadryl benadryl benadryl. And duct tape for those serious cuts until the job's done and a doc can stitch it properly.


----------



## Greg (Sep 6, 2002)

My 4yr old daughter is alergic to fire ants, about 6 bites on the leg almost killed her last year within 10 minutes her eyes were swollen shut and she was in ana shock, good thing we live close to the ER. Now we have Epi JR's (for kids) stashed all over the place just in case. To cure her of the alergy she now gets a shot each week and will have to continue that for 3years, then just 1 per month for about 2 more years. To make it not hurt they spray her arm with a liquid nitrogen type spray that she says just makes her arm cold and if she is not watching she does not even feel the needle. I asked my dr for the spray last time I got a shot and he told me not to be a chicken.
Yellow jackets are the wost, working in the woods, you never know when you are going to kick the wrong thing on the ground and stir up a nest.
I also saw a show that demonstrated how they (bees) are attracted to your breath. Simple just don't breathe!
Greg


----------



## Nickrosis (Sep 7, 2002)

Don't be a chicken!

It's not easy to hold your breath when you're running. Try it! It's harder than you may think.

Nickrosis


----------



## treeman82 (Sep 7, 2002)

Tonight I was getting into my car to head home from a friend's house. Probably about 9:30 / 9:40 PM and WHAM hornet stung me in my right arm. First and hopefully last hit of the season. (9/7/02)


----------



## herschel (Sep 7, 2002)

I'd say the Bald Faced Hornets are meanest ones I've come across. They've got me more often than any other type.








If you notice yourself being buzzed by one of these bad-boys, you better get moving, because he's prolly rounding up the troops and on their way back. (I'm sure I read somewhere that's exactly what they do)

They are extremely protective of their nest and by fall, there could be 300-700 hornets per nest. 


Now I will be carrying Benadryl to go with my wasp spray. So, is the theory to take a dose of Benadryl as soon as your hit? 


Sure is scary though, how you could have a near-death reaction from the buggers.


----------



## Reed (Sep 7, 2002)

*The capsules, not the bottle!!!*

It's sold at convenience stores too, but the quickest and most potent formulation are the pill packs, not the syrup in the bottle. 

When my head went into the nest and gaffs stuck into the palm, my partner figured he counted right at 30 hits later, when the whelps showed-up. 

I took four pills within five minutes and the rest of the day off.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Sep 7, 2002)

i've taken benadryl pills, and smashed them to a paste for topical suave, that seemed to give more immeditate relief, while the other was being absorbed. i've tried that for other skin reactions too, seems to werk.

i've tripped into a few nests, had them chase me across tree and to ground, also swung across tree and into another nest (wasps)!

P.S. it takes a lot of energy and fluidity to fly. That is harder to perpetuate while using energy to stay warm (bees etc.), and while the body fluids of a cold blooded insect are as thick as 90 weight oil! Go when it is cool!


----------



## Treeman14 (Sep 7, 2002)

The ground-dwelling yellow jackets are the worst, I believe. Very aggressive and relentless in their pursuit. On the other hand, honeybees seem to be quite docile. I've removed trees with honeybee nests, even making large cuts right near them with no problems. The trick is to stay out of their flight path to and from the nest. 

If you get stung, I've heard that tea tree oil or a raw onion will stop the sting.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Sep 7, 2002)

I once had a tree that needed to be climbed and removed. It had a yellow jacket nest in it and they didn't want me to remove the tree.
So I went home and got the tools i needed for the job, a one peice snow suit, a full face motorcycle hemet, gloves, and a roll of duct tape.
The olny problem was my makeshift suit was a little warm in july, and the faceshield fogged up instantly. If I opened it they flew in, if it was closed I couldn't see.
It was exciting, but I won the battle.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Sep 7, 2002)

Papane (meat tenderizer) works well. Many base chemicals will also since the "venom" is formic acid.


----------



## murphy4trees (Sep 7, 2002)

I had a friend on the job that day with a video camera... and he didn't tape the attack... Not sure how well the little guys would have shown up... and it probably would have been funny just to watch me up there screaming... cursing and swatting away wildly...
God Bless,
Daniel


----------



## jsirbasku (Sep 7, 2002)

herscel,
my mistake i said they were white faced hornets, but now i see the pic you posted those ARE exactly the little %$#$ers that got me. And funny you should mentioned being buzzed by one and they calvary following cause thats just how it happened.
After i heard the one buzz by and realized it was bee,then the attack hit within a fraction of a second and it was time to bail. 
I will always remember the very distinctive "buzz" that these bees give it is a sound i will never forget!


----------



## Jock (Sep 12, 2002)

Think hornets and bees are bad?? ever heard of midges???? little bastards eat you alive!!!!!!!


----------



## Jock (Sep 12, 2002)

Forgot to mention, they are also useful, they keep the english tourists out of scotland....


----------



## Toddppm (Sep 12, 2002)

The white face hornets are mothers! I think they are the only ones that can sting repeatedly? Got hit in the tree a few times luckily after being tied in. My brother inlaw used to climb and bailed out of a tree from about 30 ft. up undid his lanyard and jumped! Think he broke his one or both ankles? 
Lat year about a week after my knee surgery I was checking out a old property that was getting ready to be razed, still had my brace on and could hobble around. I was looking in the garage and moved the door and got nailed immediately, couldn't run but 2 steps before my leg gave out, about a half hour later I was checking out an overgrown shed and found another nest, got hit once and took about a step and a half before I couldn't move again, both times they didn't chase me and only hit me once, could have been real bad!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Sep 12, 2002)

We have midges up here too, call them "noseeums".

Doen south they have sandfleas and the dreaded chigger 

http://entowww.tamu.edu/extension/bulletins/L-1223.html


----------



## Dave (Sep 12, 2002)

JPS, bet your glad no-see-ums only come in the tiny size, how does so much venom fit in such a small package? One the size of a deer fly would kill a person. Tomorrow's first customer (60' spruce removal) called a few hours ago, was moving cinder blocks away from base of tree, stuck hand in yellowjacket hive, half a dozen hits.  Think I might hire this guy for recon, tromped all around that tree and never saw a single bug.


----------



## rborist1 (Sep 13, 2002)

:Eye:


----------



## coydog (Sep 13, 2002)

I kicked up some bald face hornets a couple weeks ago up in some big cottonwoods. I kept getting buzzed by one for a couple of hours in the canopy and on the ground, was deadwooding the last tree and the very last stick of deadwood must have been their nest, about ten of them came pouring out a tiny little hole , I slid down the hitch and never got hit.


----------



## murphy4trees (Oct 2, 2002)

Attacked again yesterday..
Pruning a small magnolia... free climbing with hand saw about 4-5' up... got buzzed and I was on the ground in 2 seconds... only to take a closer look at tree and see a huge nest... about 6' up.. I hadn't given the tree a thorough look over before starting work... maybe I was getting complacent..
If I had cut the branch they were nested in.. I'd have gotten hit hard.. that's a bad feeling... knowing it was luck or angels that kept me safe yesterday.
God Bless All,
Daniel


----------



## herschel (Oct 2, 2002)

Isn't that just the way..........for all the times you do a pre-climb inspection and don't find any of those bad boys,........ one time you forget and sure enough there is one.

Glad to hear that the buggers didn't get ya!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Oct 2, 2002)

:angel:


----------

